
Tips and Myths About Extending Smartphone Battery Life - mgav
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/25/technology/personaltech/tips-and-myths-about-extending-smartphone-battery-life.html?ref=business
======
jms703
The myths section doesn't sound very accurate. They also contradict themselves
about cellular vs wifi.

